# Travis hired his own private driver after that videotaped argument with an Uber driver went viral



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://uk.businessinsider.com/uber-...rivate-driver-taped-argument-2017-4?r=US&IR=T

For a long time, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick would only use his company's car service to get around. He would even moonlight as a driver once in awhile.

But ever since an incident occurred between he and an Uber driver in February, where their heated discussion about fare prices was filmed and posted on the internet for the world to see, Kalanick has since hired his own private driver, according to a New York Times' exposé on the Uber CEO.

After the video of his argument with an Uber driver went viral, Kalanick sent a memo to Uber employees apologizing for his behaviorand vowing to get "leadership help."

Here's the full text of Kalanick's memo, as shared by Uber's blog:

By now I'm sure you've seen the video where I treated an Uber driver disrespectfully. To say that I am ashamed is an extreme understatement. My job as your leader is to lead&#8230;and that starts with behaving in a way that makes us all proud. That is not what I did, and it cannot be explained away.

It's clear this video is a reflection of me-and the criticism we've received is a stark reminder that I must fundamentally change as a leader and grow up. This is the first time I've been willing to admit that I need leadership help and I intend to get it.

I want to profoundly apologize to Fawzi, as well as the driver and rider community, and to the Uber team.

-Travis

You can watch the original video of Kalanick's argument with an Uber driver here:






Despite the many recent scandals surrounding Uber lately, company board member Arianna Huffington said last month that Kalanick doesn't need to worry about his job safety.
But Uber's own CEO doesn't even use his own product anymore.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

He's afraid of getting the wrong driver and being attacked.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Poor driver is in for a rude awakening if he 's expecting tips with that gig.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

So what he doesnt know how to drive?
I wander when he picks up chiks if his chauffeur will also have sex with the chiks too


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> So what he doesnt know how to drive?
> I wander when he picks up chiks if his chauffeur will also have sex with the chiks too


Maybe he stays drunk all the time?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Maybe he stays drunk all the time?


Well that would explane everything why uber sucks


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Well that would explane everything why uber sucks


Think about it. .. He started Uber because he couldn't get a cab. Why did he need a cab? He's a millionaire and he can't afford a car? He's 40 and he can't drive? The guy never seems to drive himself. What other reason could there be?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Think about it. .. He started Uber because he couldn't get a cab. Why did he need a cab? He's a millionaire and he can't afford a car? He's 40 and he can't drive? The guy never seems to drive himself. What other reason could there be?


If hes always drinking i can see how this company has completely lifted the rug right under a good company.

You also got musk haveing an employee parking lot that makes his workers do bumber cars. Its all these tech heads who simply see their own project and plow over anything else in the way. They only care for themselves. All these places should be tooken to court and audited as i know they doing aketchy buisness for themselves


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Think about it. .. He started Uber because he couldn't get a cab. Why did he need a cab? He's a millionaire and he can't afford a car? He's 40 and he can't drive? The guy never seems to drive himself. What other reason could there be?


When he was taking ubers i kinda see it as a good PR move... "I trust riding with my service, so should you"

Now... i'd be afraid of getting driven out to the desert and being left with nothing but a pack of gum and a unicycle.

So we shall see if the never ending bad PR ever stops...


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> When he was taking ubers i kinda see it as a good PR move... "I trust riding with my service, so should you"
> 
> Now... i'd be afraid of getting driven out to the desert and being left with nothing but a pack of gum and a unicycle.
> 
> So we shall see if the never ending bad PR ever stops...


Back then he was prolly treated better. When uber first came out you actually made money. Now he has gone ahead slashed rates and also uped the commision % and booking fee to where people see him as the scrooge.

For him to get a private uber driver shows how much of a slimeball he is.

Uber needs to get kicked out. If it tanks the econmy all these rideshares were gonna do it eventually with their SDVs


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://uk.businessinsider.com/uber-...rivate-driver-taped-argument-2017-4?r=US&IR=T
> 
> For a long time, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick would only use his company's car service to get around. He would even moonlight as a driver once in awhile.
> 
> ...


*SHOCKING! a guy with a personal worth of $6.3 Billion having a Chauffeur *

*what he was even doing in an uber in the first place, is beyond me*


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Let me tell you what's on Kalanick's mind.

The problem with Kalanick is that he wanted immediate growth, price slashing and antics (at a pace) were always the next step after expansion, once expansion failed (China) and he sought the driver as an enemy due to lawsuits, he decided to go ahead and get to the next phase before a proper well paid expansion for the driver, this has utterly failed because now, not even the drivers support him so it's up to legal and political ties to expand, he skipped his timeline as a CEO to cutthroat asshole way too early and everyone noticed, PR is going to keep getting worse... he has caught many political eyes now looking to **** his business, he doesn't have enough money to pay everyone up.

If 2 variables would have never happened: The tips lawsuit and the Chinese expansion, drivers would still be paid like they used to be until 80% of the cities in the world had Uber then slowly and with Vaseline, he would have started screwing with the driver.

Growth comes with support, many Uber drivers bad mouth the company to their riders already, how can you grow slavery? It's unethical, pax with a conscience will stop support, once they make you the devil in America, there is no way to climb to heaven.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Growth comes with support, many Uber drivers bad mouth the company to their riders already, how can you grow slavery? It's unethical, pax with a conscience will stop support, once they make you the devil in America, there is no way to climb to heaven.


Let me tell you. . You nailed it. I badmouth Uber to every pax that mentions the company. I also make sure they know that Uber is screwing them with upfront pricing. It's the only way to get back at them for the way they treat us drivers.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://uk.businessinsider.com/uber-...rivate-driver-taped-argument-2017-4?r=US&IR=T
> 
> For a long time, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick would only use his company's car service to get around. He would even moonlight as a driver once in awhile.
> 
> ...


Even though Im on the other side of the country I sent Uber a request to block Travis from being matched with me! Oops


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Even though Im on the other side of the country I sent Uber a request to block Travis from being matched with me! Oops


I want him in my car. It would be the worst day of his life.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Frankly I'm surprised he hasn't done this earlier. He's on ISIS hit list for western CEO's. so many Uber drivers are foreign with radical beliefs and have pledged legion to ISIS.


----------



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Let me tell you what's on Kalanick's mind.
> 
> The problem with Kalanick is that he wanted immediate growth, price slashing and antics (at a pace) were always the next step after expansion, once expansion failed (China) and he sought the driver as an enemy due to lawsuits, he decided to go ahead and get to the next phase before a proper well paid expansion for the driver, this has utterly failed because now, not even the drivers support him so it's up to legal and political ties to expand, he skipped his timeline as a CEO to cutthroat asshole way too early and everyone noticed, PR is going to keep getting worse... he has caught many political eyes now looking to &%[email protected]!* his business, he doesn't have enough money to pay everyone up.
> 
> ...


I kind of disagree. Most people will get angry but very few will change their behavior. The only thing that will is the continuing slide in quality. How many people really ditched Apple after they found out that the fox con workers were jumping out the windows? How many people voted for Trump but still buy Chinese made goods at Wal-Mart. Uber knows you can get someone to support slavery if it will benefit them financially.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Kinda don't blame him, when your hated by most of the people that use your service, who wouldn't want to avoid the next incident. Of course his doing 100%, just not hard to see why he doesn't use his own service anymore.

Can you imagine Starbucks CEO buying coffee from The Coffee Bean and not his own company, that's how this looks.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Growth comes with support, many Uber drivers bad mouth the company to their riders already, how can you grow slavery? It's unethical, pax with a conscience will stop support, once they make you the devil in America, there is no way to climb to heaven.


Travis K and fuber is going down, not a matter of if, just when. The tides turned, and his ship is still at the docks, unless he changes paths, he is doomed to run aground.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How sad is that that he's not even using his own service anymore ? Does he even realize how bad that looks ?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> He's afraid of getting the wrong driver and being attacked.


I wanna know how much he pays his driver?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TK should be limited to POOL only, with tweakers as the others pax.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Travis kalaDICK!


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> I wanna know how much he pays his driver?


75%


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't believe nobody came up with this one yet...obviously the driver complained to Uber and Kalinick was kicked off the platform for being argumentative....had to hire a private driver....wouldn't be caught dead In a Lyft


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I want him in my car. It would be the worst day of his life.


If Travis got in my car for a ride that's an automatic one star for Him.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> I wanna know how much he pays his driver?


Yeah.
If you are Travis' personal driver & a Forum member, please post screen shots of your earnings.
We especially want to see the surge component!



Laughingatyoufoolsdaily said:


> Kalanick....wouldn't be caught dead In a Lyft


We can always live in hope, though!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://uk.businessinsider.com/uber-...rivate-driver-taped-argument-2017-4?r=US&IR=T
> 
> For a long time, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick would only use his company's car service to get around. He would even moonlight as a driver once in awhile.
> 
> ...


Hundred bucks says he's an independent contractor with an NDA. Hundred bucks.


----------



## PettyCab (Apr 2, 2017)

He can just take Lyft


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Devil's advocate; he can drive, I'm assuming. Otherwise he wouldn't have posed as an Uber driver a few years ago. Back then I would've found it charming, even.

But yeah, that driver probably is 100% brainwashed into the whole "tips not allowed" thing.


----------



## Hannibalb (Jan 19, 2016)

Charismatic Megafauna said:


> 75%


More like 65%


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Now... i'd be afraid of getting driven out to the desert and being left with nothing but a pack of gum and a unicycle.


And not just ANY gum...









And not just ANY unicycle:


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, Ariana Huffington is a master piece. Sold HuffPost for 300 mills , now at Uber screwing poor drivers. I hate two-faced people. 
Describing republican as blood suckers while cashing in at every opportunity possible . 

Next election I am voting based on issues and not party line! Just tell me what you stand for and don't pretend you are for me and vote against me once in power and finding another boogie man


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> And not just ANY gum...
> 
> View attachment 116594
> 
> ...


I said those things because i can literally think of nothing more useless to have in the desert.. But yeah that's pretty funny.

For the folk that never used a unicycle before, they take a lot more energy and effort to use than a bicycle and are a lot harder to learn to use.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Random musings...after this incident and the sexual harassment bomb it was reported Travis was mellowing by people in Uber. Evidence he actually worked late one night at office and took some employees out to dinner...

What does that say about his leadership if its news that he worked late one night and for one time did social time with his minions keep in mind this is 5 year old start up with huge quaterly loses?


----------

